# CD gravé ne monte pas sur le bureau ?



## billboc (31 Juillet 2000)

bonjour,

Quand je grave un CD avec mon iMac, celui reste illisible pour mon performa 5500/225. J'ai pourtant essayé differente vitesse de gravage mais ncela ne change rien le CD n'apparait pas sur le bureau du performa (aucun probleme pour l'iMac) ???

J'utilise TOAST, y a t-il une manipulation particulière à faire ?

Je vous remercie de votre aide !


----------



## Fogi (1 Août 2000)

Regarde d'abord dans les extentions si tu as bien le gestionnaire CD apple


----------



## billboc (1 Août 2000)

je peux lire tous les CDd sauf ceux que je grave avec Toast. (j'ai bien le gestionnaire CD),

aurais tu une autre idée ?

merci de ton aide en tous les cas...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Août 2000)

Salut,
Ce sont bien des CD-R et non des CD-RW que tu graves, non ?

------------------
Bonne journée à toutes et à tous
Guillaume
guillaume.perrin@bigfoot.com


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Août 2000)

le performa étant plutot ancien, voici mon hypothèse :

1/ l'OS du performat est ancien aussi*

2/ tu graves tes CD en HFS+

l'OS du performat ne reconnait pas le format de fichier.

*càd antérieur à MacOS 8.1

[Ce message à été édité par eb (Édité le 01 Août 2000).]


----------



## billboc (2 Août 2000)

comment savoir si je grave en HFS+ ?

Le fait que leCD soit reinscriptible ou non peut-il être une cause de probleme ?

Merci encore et toujours...

On va y arriver !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Août 2000)

Petite chose à vérifier. Si le CD a été préparé pour pouvoir supporter le multisessions (ajout successifs d'info par gravage successifs), il doit y avoir une coche quelque part dans Toast pour lui demander de rendre ce CD "lisible" par tout lecteur de CD. Ca va faire hurler les intégristes du Mac,mais sur PC, je rencontre ce type de pb quasiment tous les jours. Pourtant avec Toast (la ref sur Mac), je n'ai jamais eu ce pb. Si le soft utilisé n'est pas Toast, cherche bien, i doit y avoir une boite à cocher, ou une option, dans le style décrit ci-avant. 

oliv "carpe diem"


----------

